# Brush Archery in Ontario Canada.Build bows.



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey guys i am trying to locate there web sight. My understanding they are building a cam-less bow. Any help would be apprciated.:wink: Later


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hey guys i am trying to locate there web sight. My understanding they are building a cam-less bow. Any help would be apprciated.:wink: Later


I.'ve googled their website and they appear to be offline Unk:noidea: I'd never heard of them before...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Pierre Couture said:


> I.'ve googled their website and they appear to be offline Unk:noidea: I'd never heard of them before...


Thanks.Its a very interesting concept.According to Don Kudlecheck..He went into great detail describing the bow to me.A guy by the name of Bob has separated from Monster bows.Because of where lives.And now i also understand he is going to build a plant.I might stand to be corrected here.Don't page Sticky [Smile] But this is what i recall from our phone conversation.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bump for a link. :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=35097


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

pintojk said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=35097


A big thanks for the link. :thumbs_up

Add on . Oh My.

-------------------

Thinking out loud. Wonder if he now has a web site, for his bows.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Any more infomation you can share here or by Pm :wink:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

For the record, the reasons Bob left Monster Bows are many and of nobody's concern really but Bob's. The one part that is of OUR concern is that Bob sent Don Kudlacek our parts to reproduce. At the time, Bob said he was trying to find alternate resources for Monster to use for parts production. When we tried to do industry standard non-disclosure agreements, everyone disappeared and wouldn't talk to us anymore... wouldn't even disucss it. Bob left soon after. You all can make your own assumptions. I've tried many times to contact Bob and he won't even answer the phone. Don has emailed with me a few times but never mentioned producing a bow based on our products. He did express how upset he was about people in the industry that had stolen his ideas over the years. I find it curious and disappointing that it appears they are now doing this same thing with Monster parts and concepts.


Mike Schuch
Owner, Monster Bows LLC


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

huntinghippie said:


> For the record, the reasons Bob left Monster Bows are many and of nobody's concern really but Bob's. The one part that is of OUR concern is that Bob sent Don Kudlacek our parts to reproduce. At the time, Bob said he was trying to find alternate resources for Monster to use for parts production. When we tried to do industry standard non-disclosure agreements, everyone disappeared and wouldn't talk to us anymore... wouldn't even discuss it. Bob left soon after. You all can make your own assumptions. I've tried many times to contact Bob and he won't even answer the phone. Don has emailed with me a few times but never mentioned producing a bow based on our products. He did express how upset he was about people in the industry that had stolen his ideas over the years. I find it curious and disappointing that it appears they are now doing this same thing with Monster parts and concepts.
> 
> 
> Mike Schuch
> Owner, Monster Bows LLC



-----------------------

Hello
Quote = Don has emailed with me a few times but *never mentioned producing a bow based on our products*

Reply ans. ] Nor did he mention that to me. ] Re-read my post[ i don't believe you read this in my post, that i stated this..] *i SAID THEY * ] I think it was your assumption i was refering to Don. And brought your assumption to the table, in your post... [ Nor was that part of our phone conversation.
If i under stood our conversation. correctly.Bob is building a bow,. Not Don. I had Don on the phone.Why would i be trying to con-tack Bob.. 


But that was the grasp or take .Of the short conversation we had on that subject.. 99 % of our conversation.was on revamping a old bow i own .With Don's wheels that i have from a pry-or bow. That Don had built for me. [ Comment . Now on a pryor phone coversation i had with Don. Some time back.He had nothing but praise for your bow, and recomended i try one..[Later G D Bond


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I spoke to a guy on the phone last sat. (I will not release his name) and he is buddies with Don and said that they (bob and Don) were working together making a bow exactly like monsters....


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

You are correct. I saw your post using the word "they" and tied Bob and Kudlacek together. If I jumped the gun, I apologize. Understand, we are having a hard time dealing with this scenario. I do know for a fact that Don and is reproducing some of our parts for Bob. Also, this isn't the first time we've heard rumors of this so it wasn't a hard jump of a conslusion to make. Again, I apologize. Did not mean to put words in your mouth. It doesn't make it any less frustrating or disappointing to see someone, who used to be a friend, taking something you've worked extremely hard on for years and years.


----------



## aim4dfc (May 31, 2006)

Gentleman the Website is (btuarchery.com) the bow in question is called the Alpha. I have one and its a nice shooting bow. Its Bobs cam design which bolts to the sides of the pivoting limb and Don Makes the bow. They teamed together to make one nice shooting bow. Any questions about it send me a pm.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank You Aim4dfc, we are just gearing up and keep me aware of how you are doing. As with any new design we need lots of feedback and it helps us build our customer support.:thumbs_up

Welcome to the Alpha Club.

Bob Beneteau


----------

